# Diesel generator Start-up problem...help needed



## Technotrojan (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi guys,
Im wondering if any of you guys can throw some ideas in my direction.

I have a big diesel generator that kicks out just over 400KW.
At present the engine seems to have an issue on starting.
The engine cranks ok. So no issues with batteries or starter motor.
i believe the issue lies with the fuel from tank to pump (theres a filter/Water seperator between these)

If the generator hasnt been started for a while, it wont start first time. Its like the fuel in the pipes has migrated back into the tank and requires priming again. On second attempt to start, the engine starts fine and runs fine. So no issue with fuel pump.

I have fitted a NRV between tank and filter. It hasnt solved it. I have checked fuel pipes for blockages. its fine. 

Wondering if anyone had come across this problem on a generator or a car?
My next point of call would be to change fuel filters/air filters but to be honest i dont think its that because the generator starts fine second time around.

Its important it starts first time as its started electronically. Not manually. Once it fails and alarms come on. it cannot restart electronically.

Any ideas welcome

Thanks

TT


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

What engine and which model of same?


----------



## Technotrojan (Jan 3, 2016)

Set is FG Wilson 500-1
Engine is Perkins 2500


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like a suction leak as this engine has no central injection pump. One of the easiest ways to find this type of leak is with shaving cream. Place the genset under all the load you can and put shaving cream on every fuel connection/filter gasket from the tank to the fuel rail, if a suction leak is present it will suck a hole in the shaving cream. Another place to look for a problem is in all the fuel check valves. The Parts book will locate theses for you. There can also be a issue with anyone of the unit injectors that will allow back bleed. I assume you have check to see if you are leaking fuel into the lube oil, if the other tests fail to to provide an answer pull a lube oil sample and have the flame test done to see if fuel in getting into the lube oil. If it is the problem is internal. Check this simple stuff out first before we get into it deeper. How many hrs on the unit and when did this issue start?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you have cycle crank disabled or does the controller you have not have that option?


----------



## Technotrojan (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. And Sorry for my late reply. Iv been up to my eyes in work.
Iv currently swapped a few things around with an identical set in attempt to prove what is wrong.
I'll get back to you with my results.


----------



## Charlie Farrow (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi,


We certainly have! Make sure the return is submerged in the tank, so air can't get in the return.


Also there are some sneeky little bleeding valves on this engine, as well as the mechanical hand lift pump which is notorious for leaking at the seal.
Hopefully you will solve it.


----------

